# It's been a while, but.......(F9F-5P Panther)



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

It's been a while since I last posted, it's crazy around my house here with an eight year-old, a twelve year-old, and a thirteen year-old............

Here's a project I recently finished:

A Revell (Germany) F9F-5P Recon Panther


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice work on your Panther :thumbsup: I have two boys age 13 and 14 so I know where you are coming from - I am just now starting to get some time to myself to model!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty in blue!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

Excellent!


----------

